# Corsair Obsidian 800D



## Hanam (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2009)

Ummmmm....had one for a bit now

I guess you are  asking about the Pre-orders?

Little hard to get them, as the date seems to have been pushed back to the 25th. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotta admit that's one hell of a case.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 10, 2009)

I would LOVE to have that case, but there is no way I'm paying that much for a case. However, that may change in April once I get my $300 security deposit back for my phone....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2009)

if it helps... I still havent figured out what this case lacks other than portability.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 10, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if it helps... I still havent figured out what this case lacks other than portability.



Does it have a removable motherboard tray? Does it have removable dust filters? If it has both of those, they yes, besides being somewhat un-portable, it's perfect.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 10, 2009)

Man I'd really, really like to grab it but I'd regret dropping that much on it when times are tight...if...I...can...wait until April..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Man I'd really, really like to grab it but I'd regret dropping that much on it when times are tight...if...I...can...wait until April..



Wait till April.... I say, shoot Sneeky a PM and see if you can be the first, if there isn't anyone yet, that can get his "hand-be-downs"

I say this only because it feels like he changes his computer cases like he changes his underwear... Or, does he go "monkey" and not wear any?


----------



## Hanam (Sep 10, 2009)

After about a week of thinking I pre-ordered from Newegg yesterday.  $280 is a lot for something, but it's not too bad considering I can rent it out to a friend if they need a room to sleep in for awhile.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 10, 2009)

Hanam said:


> After about a week of thinking I pre-ordered from Newegg yesterday.  $280 is a lot for something, but it's not too bad considering I can rent it out to a friend if they need a room to sleep in for awhile.



lol true that man, it's a monster. You could put a full WC loop in there and still have plenty of breathing room.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is way too much for a case imo...
But I would still love to have it! Already have places to hide your wires


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

The price on that isn't really bad. The bad part of it is that since it's Corsair's first case, their going to be playing it up in price, some what, to be able to get funds flowing for r&d. Yeah, like they need the flow, but, it's a new venture..

A bad show, imho, of a makers first, is Scythe's Fenris Wolf.. Yeah, at frozenCPU it's a somewhat better price, but, at start it was $199 for something you can spend $100 bucks on and get the same fix for...

To me, yeah Anything over $200 is a big eye sore when your thinking of just a case alone.. Yes, my MM case was way over $300, but... can your case handle 14 fans without having to hang one, "ghetto", or have the ability to run 2 quad rads, a triple, and 2 singles? Together in one case?


Lol.. I almost want to try that now for over kill! lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2009)

no removable tray, in this chassis it isn't needed, plus it would screw with all the wire grommets. Dust filters, yes under the PSU. No real front intake, in the traditional sense.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 10, 2009)

Though this case looks awesome and i´m a sucker for corsair, i dont see this case surpassing cooling capabilites of the 1200, the haf, or the ACTS


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 13, 2009)

I just saw something in a Newegg review. You'll need 8 expansion slots for the 4 GTX 285's you'd put in the new EVGA 4x SLI board. The case only has 7. It's really not like I or many other people will ever have that board with 4 285's, but this could have been avoided by adding just 1 more expansion slot, there's more than enough room for it. I know, they had no idea about 4x SLI when making this case, but you'd think they'd put the extra one on there just for future-proofing. T_T


----------



## deaffob (Sep 13, 2009)

Should I replace 1200 with this? I've been looking for something cool  What about Silverstone Raven 1? Raven 2 has only 3 HDD slots


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I just saw something in a Newegg review. You'll need 8 expansion slots for the 4 GTX 285's you'd put in the new EVGA 4x SLI board. The case only has 7. It's really not like I or many other people will ever have that board with 4 285's, but this could have been avoided by adding just 1 more expansion slot, there's more than enough room for it. I know, they had no idea about 4x SLI when making this case, but you'd think they'd put the extra one on there just for future-proofing. T_T



There is a vent in the very bottom for just such a setup. Only issue is only one screw hold the bottom card in slot 7, but it is vented to allow a dual bay fan to still exhaust out the rear of the chassis.


----------



## Hanam (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my case on Friday.

Here are some pics of the box when I received it:

http://i35.tinypic.com/282paut.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/rbw23d.jpg


My first impressions of the box was disgust.  Single-layer cardboard for this weight and size?

The box is just terrible, I'm not sure who thought it was a great idea to have a paper thin box.  They definitely need to rethink the packaging.

The top tape was almost gone when it was delivered so it had been through some rough times with UPS.

For the price tag the packaging should be FAR better then what has been shown.


I'll post again with additional pics of the case itself later today.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The price on that isn't really bad. The bad part of it is that since it's Corsair's first case, their going to be playing it up in price, some what, to be able to get funds flowing for r&d. Yeah, like they need the flow, but, it's a new venture..
> 
> A bad show, imho, of a makers first, is Scythe's Fenris Wolf.. Yeah, at frozenCPU it's a somewhat better price, but, at start it was $199 for something you can spend $100 bucks on and get the same fix for...
> 
> ...



 DO IT AND TAKE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Hanam said:


> Got my case on Friday.
> 
> Here are some pics of the box when I received it:
> 
> ...



Blame UPS?  I've seen GPUs and PSUs delivered with cardboard that is less durable, no issues, and fine companies (Enermax/EVGA).


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 28, 2009)

GPUs dont weigh as much so its less likely to get so damaged by UPS.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> GPUs dont weigh as much so its less likely to get so damaged by UPS.



So that explains why the tape is missing on his box?  I get it, the weight of the case is the reason why the tape is missing and the top mangled.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2009)

When the manufacturer ships them, they do it in bulk, so a bunch of these boxes likely go into a crate, and are well protected. Blame Newegg for not double boxing and/or the shipping company for damaging it, not the manufacturer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> DO IT AND TAKE PICTURES!!!



 Well since the system is water cooled I can get it done! lol.. Hmmm.. lol

Yeah, I'd get a hold of UPS on that sh1t.. they really dislike me for calling them all the times on their mistakes, but hell, I spend that xxx to get it here! I don't care if I got a person fired.. He should of took care of the package and not drop the damn thing on my door step like he did!


----------



## Hanam (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Blame UPS?  I've seen GPUs and PSUs delivered with cardboard that is less durable, no issues, and fine companies (Enermax/EVGA).



    Look, I'm not some clueless consumer.  I work for a company that does 90% exporting marine parts to Japan.  I ship and receive a lot of light and heavy parts daily from both UPS and Fedex. I can tell you without a doubt that Fedex and UPS are worlds apart in quality.  Keep in mind though that Fedex *GROUND* is just as bad as UPS, so watch out.

    The box is poor quality, there's no doubt about it.  When I got my Antec p180 a couple years ago the box it came in was incredibly sturdy and well made.  it's surprising to me because the packing for the HX750 PSU I got a month ago was very well made.  All they need to do is multiply the size of that box by 10 and triple it's thickness .

    I'm curious as to why they forgot about quality when it came to the packaging when all their other products have quality packaging.  Maybe they had trouble with the box manufacturer.

    I do like the case though


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 29, 2009)

Hanam said:


> Got my case on Friday.
> 
> Here are some pics of the box when I received it:
> 
> ...




 i wouldn't worry about the box to much ,id be worrying whether your parts fitted. i remember buying a thermaltake xaser skull only to find it's got cheap crappy pci card holders (pics will be here soon ) so i can't use it for my next build with double slot graphics cards ,never mind i can still use it on the current system (when i get round to it)


----------



## douglatins (Oct 1, 2009)

check out the Overclock3D.com review


----------

